# Those who talk about my shooting behind my back.



## alleyyooper (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my visula a hunting fool of a dog. I got her in 2001 when a friend was told to get rid of the runt and he just couldn't do it like the owner wanted.







This is my Springer. He was a pound pup my wife rescuded in 2000 whle I was at work. She had went to take a look at a choclate labby which had already been sent to A new home.
Nothing special about this guy but has a good nose leaves the deer alone as well as skunks and other things.
Cooling off after a hot morning of boundry training.







This one is my sassy pup, always has to question every command given her. She was a pound pup rescuded in 2001. I know she has Shr Pia blood in her due to her short ears, all the wrinkles and thick hide. She just goes along to help out doing what ever she can. She seems to know how to stop a running rooster for some reason.
she is being called here and decides to yell back WHAT DAD.
She got a first place ribbon with this picture as the pet of the month in January 2006.






 Al


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 19, 2011)

Think the pool needs cleaning just a bit.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah what he said. Is that the pool or the latrine?


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 19, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Yeah what he said. Is that the pool or the latrine?


 
Put a muddy dog in a clean kiddy pool sometime. LOL!!

When mud season is in full swing, I can make a bathtub look like that.

Ours get taken to the pond, then hosed off when they decide to play in the muck.
Yeah, "Dad" ain't real popular with the mutts for a while afterwards, but it beats letting them in the hooch and incurring the wrath of the wife.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 19, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Put a muddy dog in a clean kiddy pool sometime. LOL!!
> 
> When mud season is in full swing, I can make a bathtub look like that.
> 
> ...


 
Bush and the Devil made me post that. It was 100 per cent in jest.


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 19, 2011)

They look like good bird dogs. Its been a couple years since Ive been out because my dog passed on. Brings back good memories! 

I watched in amazement while 21 Turkeys walked up my driveway last week. They then went across the neighbors yard and back into the woods. Ive never seen this many Turkeys in the wild let alone in a flock. One big male was leading them along and I was just stunned. Ill probably never see them again especially when the season is open...


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2011)

We bought the pool for the Cholate labby to keep her from going to the creek anbd getting covered in mud. since she was still a pup when we got it I would guess it is 12 years old when this picture was taken. You can still see the springers feet so I felt the water wasn't all that dirty yet. that step 2 pool was worth every penny we paid for it as it is still going strong today.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 22, 2011)

View attachment 200185
And to think this one can find a bird


----------

